# Wayland: nuovo server X?

## Peach

Salve a tutti, ho da poco letto la notizia che Kristian Høgsberg ha iniziato un nuovo progetto, teso a realizzare un X server grafico ex novo, basato sulle meccaniche moderne di funzionamento sia del kernel che dei programmi che devono accedervi.

In più contiene un motore di compositing integrato e nonostante questo non implementa molte delle funzioni attualmente disponibili su X11, da qui anche la snellezza del codice (attualmente di 3200 righe in C)

L'autore definisce così il suo progetto:

 *Quote:*   

> un nuovo server grafico che implementa solo una piccola frazione delle features di X che attualmente usiamo quando lanciamo un desktop con compositing. Cioè essenzialmente un gestore del buffer (simile a quello che DRI2 fa in X.org), gestione dell'input e hooks per consentire al compositore di comporre il desktop. Tutto il rendering è fatto client side con direct rendering (come lavora oggi OpenGL, ma pixman e quindi cairo, per esempio, possono imparare anche loro a come fare direct rendering), mentre l'impostazione delle modalità e dell'hardware viene fatto nel kernel. Questo rimuove un bel po' di complessità dal server grafico stesso".

 

Link all'articolo originale

sono molto ma molto curioso e non vedo l'ora che sia disponibile per il testing in ebuild  :Wink: 

[edit] per dirla tutta, sono curioso di cosa hanno intenzione di fare con il discorso delle modalità grafiche in-kernel, perché probabilmente restringeranno sensibilmente il numero di periferiche su cui potrà girare.

----------

## djinnZ

SSFSS  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## viralex

eh si a volte c'è da riprogettare da 0.

viva la selezione naturale del software  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Secondo me, buona volontà o meno, se non ha una ABI compatibile con xorg (che quindi permetta di utilizzare i driver grafici sviluppati per quest'ultimo, soprattutto i closed source) avrà vita brevissima.

----------

## Peach

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Secondo me, buona volontà o meno, se non ha una ABI compatibile con xorg (che quindi permetta di utilizzare i driver grafici sviluppati per quest'ultimo, soprattutto i closed source) avrà vita brevissima.

 

soprattutto per quello che riguarda le modalità in kernel. non so se sia già previsto nella roadmap del kernel (se a riguardo ce n'è una), ma non è cosa semplice far "quagliare" tutto...

----------

## fikiz

vero... una ABI compatibile con le applicazioni esistenti e' vitale. Io sarei disposto a tenere a lungo in funzione una "emulazione X11" per questo nuovo server, pur di godere in futuro degli enormi vantaggi che potrebbero derivarne.

----------

## bandreabis

Si potrebbe continuare questa discussione con le novità del progetto.

Ci sono novità?

----------

## lucapost

certo che i thread che tira fuori bandreabis son sempre i migliori!

----------

## bandreabis

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> certo che i thread che tira fuori bandreabis son sempre i migliori!

 

Modestia a parte!   :Wink: 

Ho letto che questo progetto non è morto... ed è in portage.

EDIT: in riferimento alla notizia "Wirenet: il trojan abbraccia Linux e OS X" ho letto che il problema per linux risiede in Xorg. E che con Wayland non ci sarebbero problemi. E' vera sta cosa?

----------

## xdarma

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> EDIT: in riferimento alla notizia "Wirenet: il trojan abbraccia Linux e OS X" ho letto che il problema per linux risiede in Xorg. E che con Wayland non ci sarebbero problemi. E' vera sta cosa?

 

Non mi sembra che MacOSX usi Xorg/XFree. Di default non credo sia nemmeno installato. Stesso discorso per windows: Xorg/XFree non è installato di default.

Sull'articolo in generale, mi sembra un tentativo di FUD, ma magari questo "coso" si diffonderà a macchia d'olio (server X-less compresi) e dovremo tutti tornare a windows :-D

Per lo sviluppo di Wayland, prova a cercare in Phoronix, ci sono parecchi articoli.

----------

## bandreabis

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   EDIT: in riferimento alla notizia "Wirenet: il trojan abbraccia Linux e OS X" ho letto che il problema per linux risiede in Xorg. E che con Wayland non ci sarebbero problemi. E' vera sta cosa? 
> 
> Non mi sembra che MacOSX usi Xorg/XFree. Di default non credo sia nemmeno installato. Stesso discorso per windows: Xorg/XFree non è installato di default.
> 
> Sull'articolo in generale, mi sembra un tentativo di FUD, ma magari questo "coso" si diffonderà a macchia d'olio (server X-less compresi) e dovremo tutti tornare a windows 
> ...

 

Siamo OT e quindi chiudiamo la parentesi. Ma magari con questa infezione il problema di linux è davvero Xorg, il problema di Windows è Windows stessa e il problema di Apple è il morso sulla mela. Non so.

Do un occhio a phoronix.

Grazie per le dritte!

----------

## devilheart

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   EDIT: in riferimento alla notizia "Wirenet: il trojan abbraccia Linux e OS X" ho letto che il problema per linux risiede in Xorg. E che con Wayland non ci sarebbero problemi. E' vera sta cosa? 
> 
> Non mi sembra che MacOSX usi Xorg/XFree. Di default non credo sia nemmeno installato. Stesso discorso per windows: Xorg/XFree non è installato di default.
> 
> Sull'articolo in generale, mi sembra un tentativo di FUD, ma magari questo "coso" si diffonderà a macchia d'olio (server X-less compresi) e dovremo tutti tornare a windows 

 Mac os, fino a Lion usa Xorg (che è installato di default). Con mountain lion, si usa xquartz (va installato a parte). Entrambi servono solo per le applicazioni unix X11

----------

